# How could another Uchiha have survived?



## Izzyraell (May 14, 2016)

Hey everyone! This doesn't really have anything to do with mechanics of roleplays, more so of lore, and being able to make it fit.

So, I want my character to have been an Uchiha. Which our GM doesn't rule out, but he says you gotta have a pretty damn good story, for another Uchiha to have survived. Ya know, since Itachi wiped almost all of them out. That means I couldn't just be some kid hiding under stairs, one, he could find me. Two, he probably had to kill many, many children when he did the massacre.

Then I came up with this, why don't I make it so that Shisui has a younger brother? By the time the massacre happened, I'm guessing *My character* would have been about 3-4. Since Itachi had such a strong connection with Shisui, that of a brotherly bond. I doubt he would murder his younger brother. Also, Shisui could throw in some words about *My Character* before he falls off the cliff. Ending his life. 

However, even if Itachi doesn't kill *My Character*. Who's to say that Danzo, or his foundation doesn't? I don't think Itachi could have taken *My Character* with him, since pretty quickly after the massacre. He left the village, and joined up with the Akatsuki. 

Also.. Since *My Character* is Shisui's brother, and since he is such a renown Ninja, *My Character* was probably pretty well known from a young age. That means *My Character* couldn't have just slipped by, unnoticed, since probably most people knew of him/knew his face.  

That leads me to my next point; I doubt the Leaf's higher ups would have allowed another Uchiha to survive, by Itachi's request of course. I mean, he could have tried to ask. But I'm pretty sure they'd decline it. Quickly. Especially if *My Character* is Shisui's younger brother, Danzo would want him dead. In a instant, him and Shisui aren't on the best of terms.

So I am at a loss, that's why I came here. Any and all ideas are welcome, any helpful suggestions would be great! Also, any flaws in my logic, due feel free to point them out! c: Thanks in advance!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2016)

"you gotta have a pretty damn good story, for another Uchiha to have survived." HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hollow (May 16, 2016)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!
I feel the  would've been a better place to post your question but I'm sure someone with authority will kindly move you if need be.

Now, about your question. I read your idea and, honestly, my biggest problem with it is that Itachi wouldn't have let the kid survive, Shisui or no Shisui. It's hard to believe that someone who killed his parents and the rest of his family, both the guilty (of conspiring against Konoha) and the innocent, would let the little brother of a best friend live. His fierce (borderline obsessive) love for Sasuke was what allowed him to be so bold as to threaten the entire village (iirc) so his precious little brother could survive the massacre, I just can't see him having the same motivation to save another. Not to mention the fact that the glory of the moment would lose its shine if he did. 

I say all this because I believe he would've killed Shisui as well. But I'm entering a territory I'm seriously no good at. 

Instead of having the reason for another Uchiha surviving the massacre be so close to the event and the person who caused it, why not find your reason in the past? 

Per example, if you want to keep your Uchiha close in family ties with Sasuke for future plot reasons, Mikoto could've had a sister whose husband was extremely abusive. Let's say he had lost his ability to see due to abusing the Sharingan or something and was, and felt, subsequently useless to the entire clan which, in turn, made him take out all his anger on his poor, meek wife.

One day, the wife finds out she's pregnant and finds the strength in herself to act. She doesn't want her baby to have to live with an abusive father in a clan that's so obsessed with power they would one day plot to overthrow their Hokage. With Mikoto's help, she (maybe after killing the husband, dunno) escapes the village of Konoha itself and finds a small little house somewhere else in the Fire country for her and her baby to live a comfortable life, cutting all ties with everything from her past life.

From there, you have several ways you can branch out in.

1. (Sometime after the massacre) You can have the mother grow sick and die, leaving your character with no clue of what he is, something small like an old forehead protector hinting him towards Konoha. When he goes there, the Hokage takes pity on him and takes him in given, although he's an Uchiha, he clearly has nothing to do with what was going on pre massacre.

2. If you want a reason for your character to hate Itachi. Have him be a completionist asshole and go after the mother and the child after he's already done with the clan and on his way to Akatsuki. Thing is, the mother was on the early stages of pregnancy when she left so he has no clue that she has a child so, when he finds her and your character is nowhere to be seen, he kills her alone. Your character finds his mother dead and decides he wants revenge so goes to Konoha to become a shinobi and learns the truth.

There are probably a lot more. There are countless reasons you can give. From him being a bastard from some higher up Uchiha with a woman from another village who one day unlocks the Sharingan and discovers that oops! he's an Uchiha from Konoha, to him having been kidnapped as a small child by...uhh, whoever, maybe Orochimaru or some village, in hopes they could learn all the secrets about, and perhaps even steal, the Sharingan.

I feel as if I wrote enough. Haha, sorry for the TL;DR! ❤

Point is, you're limiting yourself if you attach your character too close to what happened canonically (although this depends how liberal your GM is with following the original plot). The farther you set yourself from Kishi's story, the more room you have to work with and develop a truly epic story!

Despite all this, just have fun!!


----------



## Izzyraell (May 16, 2016)

Yea, you make some very good points. 

I don't think Itachi would have killed Shisui, Shisui was like a brother to him, and I'm pretty sure before he fell off the cliff and gave Itachi his eye. Itachi was telling him to run. 

None the less, I still think even under those circumstances. Itachi would have probably killed off his younger brother, albeit painfully, he probably still would have.

Also, the reason I'm making my character so close to the massacre. Is I kind of have too, the past is obviously the smartest answer. But my character needs to be about 1-2 years behind Naruto's squad, so when he becomes a genin and starts taking on missions. Naruto is already 1 year done, out of his 2 years of training.

I just haven't been able to think of any plausible scenarios, in which he survives given that time slot.

But! Now that you know some specifics, maybe you can have different ideas. xD

I do think the brother of Shisui thing is a bust though, which stinks. Then my character wouldn't be able to activate the Eternal Mangekyou, since he has no relatives living or relatives eyes*. If everyone else was killed.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2016)

I like Hollow's idea. I would make the mother an "outsider" with no previous Uchiha blood ties. She could have left/divorced a year or so after the Kyubi attack and before she learned she was pregnant, so not even Itachi or Danzo would have a reason to go after her that early if she's not really an Uchiha. This way she wouldn't she have been hunted by Itachi right away. If you want to have the option of getting Mangekyou then you could always have a twin sibling.  

In any case, I really don't know how would he survive his training without Danzo getting wind of it.


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 17, 2016)

soulnova said:


> I like Hollow's idea. I would make the mother an "outsider" with no previous Uchiha blood ties. She could have left/divorced a year or so after the Kyubi attack and before she learned she was pregnant, so not even Itachi or Danzo would have a reason to go after her that early if she's not really an Uchiha. This way she wouldn't she have been hunted by Itachi right away. If you want to have the option of getting Mangekyou then you could always have a twin sibling.
> 
> In any case, I really don't know how would he survive his training without Danzo getting wind of it.


Would what the mother does matter? You're right she could have just divorced but she can't go anywhere or the other villages and Konoha would track her. Then you have to worry about how she escaped that right? The most you can do is I think have her hideout? Then OP's character can be born and etc etc lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2016)

Just play a person with uchiha contact lenses and pretends he is uchiha. Bounds more interesting than the many special snowflake I'm an uchiha characters.


----------



## Hollow (May 17, 2016)

soulnova said:


> In any case, I really don't know how would he survive his training without Danzo getting wind of it.



I would use the fact that the Hokage is a kind man and would probably take pity on Izzy's character and take him under his protection. This would probably give the kid protection against Danzo...maybe...or maybe not...I really don't know.



❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ said:


> Would what the mother does matter? You're right she could have just divorced but she can't go anywhere or the other villages and Konoha would track her. Then you have to worry about how she escaped that right? The most you can do is I think have her hideout? Then OP's character can be born and etc etc lol



Why would Konoha track her down? If, like soulnova suggested, she had no blood ties to the Uchiha and was a civilian, they would have no interest on whatever she does. She could very well have left before anyone discovered she was with child.



Izzyraell said:


> Also, the reason I'm making my character so close to the massacre. Is I kind of have too, the past is obviously the smartest answer. But my character needs to be about 1-2 years behind Naruto's squad, so when he becomes a genin and starts taking on missions. Naruto is already 1 year done, out of his 2 years of training.
> 
> I just haven't been able to think of any plausible scenarios, in which he survives given that time slot.



Oh, but my theories and the ones from those after me still stand even under those circumstances. The fact that he's 1-2 years behind Naruto and co. helps a lot. He could've still been living outside Konoha when the massacre happens and be completely unrelated to the event, only appearing a year or so after~


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2016)

Yeah. 

If she divorces and leaves just pregnant a year after the kyubi attack (naruto's birth) that would make the character about 2 years younger than Naruto. 

Im pretty sure the mother would eventually learn of the uchiha massacre... it seems a well known fact on the ninja wolrd.... big news. With itachi free on the run maybe she though she and her child were in danger and contacted the Third for help. He could have arranged protection for them and bring them back to Konoha. The boy might be completely unaware of his true heritage he manifests the sharingan for the first time. I mean, damn... they managed to keep naruto's parentage a secret from him for a long loooong time.


----------



## Izzyraell (May 18, 2016)

Ayyye! That's what I was thinking too! I am really liking the "Mother didnt know she was pregnant and moved away from the village" idea. I think it could work! I'm gonna shoot my thoughts about it to the GM today and see what he thinks. It absolutely 100% could work, even with the criteria. 

Also, I am going for a kinda "Doesn't know he's an uchiha" sort of thing. So the fact that I grew up with no ties to the original clan is great! 

Will keep you all posted about what happens~


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 18, 2016)

Hollow said:


> Why would Konoha track her down? If, like soulnova suggested, she had no blood ties to the Uchiha and was a civilian, they would have no interest on whatever she does. She could very well have left before anyone discovered she was with child.


She would've been apart of the clan and they wouldn't want her to survive with information to use against them

If she left they would've sent trackers that'd be even worse


----------



## Izzyraell (May 19, 2016)

Okay! So here's what's set in stone right now, (Sorry in advance for the length!) I talked it over with the GM yesterday.

So! My mother, immigrant from the sound(or something). She uses smoke bombs/tools of that type. She was a hidden leaf Ninja, she made it to the rank of Chuunin before she retired and decided to settle down with *My father*. They were in the same class since enrollment, and have known each other for a while. They stay together for a bit, and they decide to get married! *It's more of a shot gun wedding, since she was pregnant with their first child*

Around 1-2 years roll around, and the nine tails attacks-their daughter is about 2-ish. After the destruction, he's not quite the same anymore. Very stressed out, starts drinking a lot *After the attack he is put into the Guard-Police force, whateva ya wanna call it*. He becomes a abusive, violent drunk. Their relationship becomes domestic abuse-y. This goes on for another year. 

After that, she decides she has had enough, and takes an opportunity to leave the village. Father leaves for his daily shift, and that's when she makes her move. In the morning, then 6-8 hours go by. He finds out they went missing, and chases after them. *The Mother brought her daughter with her*

So she and *Daughter* are on the run, she finds a nice, small, settlement on the outskirts of the land of fire. That's where she was running too. *She made plans in advance*. Eventually, the father catches up, and due to his sharingan, and him being a member of the guard. Easily avoids all the smoke traps she placed. 

Once getting to her, he punches her a few times. I guess for old times sake? And takes my soon to be sister back to the village with him.

Now, this is where things are subject to change. Because I'm still talking with him about it.

Like, a week or so after he arrives. The rest of the Clan notice *My mother* is gone, no where to be seen. *My father* tries to lie, and say they got kidnapped, and when he went to save them she died. Or something. But they're not buying it, *My sister* is crying a lot. Saying things like "I wanna go to mommy" or any variation you wanna think of. That gives them reason to believe she is still alive.

They sent out small scouting parties, looking for her. Eventually, they do find her. Mainly because she recognized an older clansmens face, and it was her close friend. She talks with them, and said she wanted to live out here. Start a new life.

Also; after being there for a few weeks, she discovers she's pregnant! Oh boy, *Thats me * she ponders getting rid of her soon to be baby, because she doesn't want any ties with the leaf right now. However, she doesn't. Because it's still half her in there, and if no one knows of *My characters* existence. WHat's the worst that could happen?

Okay, so the GM is fine with all of this, but this is where it gets fishy.

I'm sure the daughter would want to go back to her mother, but the GM says they would keep her at the leaf, with the rest of the Uchiha. Raise her as a clansmen, but are they so heartless to deny a girl her mother? Even when they found her? Opinions pls 

The GM said I'd survive, but now I want a relative or something. To be able to get the Eternal LOL. Also, I'm not sure what they do with my father. The GM said they'd banish him, and leave him to wonder. He also said he'd probably drink himself to death, after all of that happening. 

I just.. want one of them to survive. I feel like the wandering father could have some pretty useful plot/story related points, but the GM is so keen on just letting him die. Again, Opinions on this? 

Thats about as far as Ive come, so I can survive. But i really want dat eternal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2016)

"but are they so heartless to deny a girl her mother?"
*sounds of Uchiha being massacred*
"The GM said I'd survive, but now I want a relative or something. To be able to get the Eternal LOL."
Don't need a relative for that, just someone close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 20, 2016)

A relative is good but can you think of another way to write a uchiha in to be that close without it being a relative?


----------



## Izzyraell (May 20, 2016)

Oh, I thought to obtain the Eternal, you had to take the eyes of a family member; IE: Siblings, or your parents.


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 20, 2016)

Sry didn't know you meant the sharingan haha

no you just have to have someone with a mangekyo get a mangekyo transplant from someone else


----------



## Marsala (Nov 2, 2016)

maybe there's some much older Uchiha who has been in hiding for decades hooked up to life support.

or maybe some young Uchiha was presumed dead before the massacre and somehow survived due to being found and turned into a living weapon by some evil ninja mastermind.

or maybe an Uchiha was brought back via Edo Tensei and he then broke free of the contract.

Just kidding. All those ideas are terrible and ridiculous!


----------



## Sequester (May 15, 2018)

Yeah I agree with the way it has been suggested, have a non Uchiha mother who bad been slamdancing with an Uchiha outside of wedlock... Then you can be a bastard uchiha.


----------



## Mekuto (May 21, 2018)

One thing to think is that the Uchiha had assets most clans didn't. Aka the secret Uchiha base Sasuke went after breaking away from Orochimaru. It could be possible for a forward thinking Uchiha to spirit their offspring away to such a place as tensions in the leaf began to reach a breaking point.


----------

